# Removing light dust without washing



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi

I've search best I can all lunch for an answer on this so I thought I'd ask..

I use my car at weekends mostly and it's garage and clean when not in use. The garage has a [email protected] flat roof that leeks when it rains heavy, so for now, I have a car cover. If I use the car for a day then put it back in the garage, what is the best way to remove daily dust without a wash? I've usually gently wipe it down with a micro fibre but am concerned I could scratch it. Would it be best with a damn micro fibre?

I guess it's the same principle at shows, I assume folks must go over there car with something to ensure it's gleaming!?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i could show you m8 what i use at shows..... but this lot on here would take the urine  

there is only you can see this link :roll: (i wish) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-LAMBSWOOL-DUS ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Would we take the piss....?

Bye jove... :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Classic bobski... cheered my dreary afternoon at work!!!

Seriously, is that what you use Syd?? Has Doddy got the answer! :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Classic bobski... cheered my dreary afternoon at work!!!
> 
> Seriously, is that what you use Syd?? Has Doddy got the answer! :lol:


    yes it is what i use    just for very light dust


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Afraid to say I use these http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Furniture- ... vt/0221896 also great for dashboard and all your little nooks and crannys! Just chuck it away when it's dirty,


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

Run a pressure washer over it: point and wave a bit. 2 min job  I wouldnt rub dust/dirt off of paint with anything dry however I have never used a feather duster. It makes sense it would do the job for light dust.

Are you cleaning the car before putting the cover on it? It has the potential to scratch / swirl the paintwork putting it on or taking it off.

If your paintwork does get swirl ridden then you can always get a G220 / porter cable polishers and polish the swirls out


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've search best I can all lunch for an answer on this so I thought I'd ask..
> 
> ...


.

A CALIFORNIA DUSTER,,,,,,,,,,........../////////////////// GOGGLE IT THE ONE AND ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!

L8TR.......  ...... 8)


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Absolutely right - always use a california duster to remove the dust from my black paint on the Harley. The dirtier the duster the better it works!!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

The dusters are good.
What about a quick spritz of a quickdetailer? clearkote quickshine and fk425 are both ace. Anti static and uv protection too.
www.cleanyourcar.co.uk £8.95
Oh re the cover, I have read somewhere about using these could cause paint damage. This could have been when put over a damp car, cant remember.

Si


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Could also be worth looking at some ONR (Optimum No Rinse) - I often use this as a 'freshener' on my car when it has some dust/ light grime on it -

Used correctly it will not leave any marring or swirls  
http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=12&products_id=111


----------

